# Servlet - URL Parameter verändern



## MartinUnger (10. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

wenn man in meinem JSP per Klick auf einen Button ein Servlet aufruft, dann möchte ich das dieses Servlet die Parameter meiner URL in der Browser-Eingabezeile löscht. Ist sowas möglich?


Vorher:
http://www.meinedomain.de?para1=wert1

Danach:
http://www.meinedomain.de


Oder kann man sowas per JavaScript machen?


----------



## jollyroger (10. Okt 2006)

Benutz einfach http-post anstelle von http-get, dann sind die Parameter in der url nicht sichtbar.


----------



## MartinUnger (10. Okt 2006)

Ok gute Idee. Bei nem Button funktioniert das, wie mache ich das aber dann bei einem normalen Hyperlink ?


----------



## puddah (11. Okt 2006)

Setzte über javascript ein submit beim onclick event ab. Das sollte auch gehen.


----------

